# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  افضل شروحات صحيح مسلم و افضل طبعه له

## المهتدى بالله

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
ما افضل شرح لصحيح مسلم اخوانى و افضل طبعه له ؟؟
سؤال اخر :
ما هى افضل طبعه لكتاب التذكره للقرطبى و مختصر منهاج القاصدين لابن قدامه
و جزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## المهتدى بالله

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عبدالله العلي

التذكرة للقرطبي طبعة دار المنهاج

----------


## المهتدى بالله

*جزاك الله خيرا
هل من اخوة اخرين للرد على السؤال 
و جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## المهتدى بالله

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟*

----------


## الحمادي

من أفضل شروح صحيح الإمام مسلم: 
1- "إكمال المعلم" للقاضي عياض، وأخرجته دار الوفاء فيما أذكر
2- شرح الإمام النووي، ولا أعلم أيَّ طبعاته أفضل
3-"المفهم لما أشكل من كتاب تلخيص مسلم" لأبي العباس القرطبي
وهو شرحٌ لتلخيصه لصحيح مسلم، وليس شرحاً للصحيح نفسه، وهو من أميز الشروح، وينقل عنه الحافظ
ابن حجر وغيرُه كثيراً
أخرجته دار ابن كثير، بتحقيق محي الدين مستو وآخران

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل المهتدي بالله لقد مررت على الموضوع من الخارج فظننته قديمًا ، فمعذرة .
بخصوص أفضل شروح مسلم فقد أجابك أخونا الحبيب عبدالله الحمادي.
وللفائدة : المفهم جاري العمل في تحقيقه من قبل فريق من المحققين بإشراف الشيخ سعد بن عبد الله الحميد - حفظه الله .
وبخصوص شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم فأفضل طبعاته نسخة مؤسسة قرطبة بإشراف حسن بن عباس قطب ، والتي أعيد طبعها في عالم الكتب بالرياض (10 مجلدات) .
وأفضل طبعات التذكرة حسب علمي طبعة دار المنهاج - الرياض ، التي أشار إليها أخونا عبد الله العلي ، وهي تحقيق الدكتور الصادق بن محمد إبراهيم ، في ثلاثة مجلدات الطبعة الأولى سنة 1425هـ . ومنها نسخة في المكتبة الوقفية هنا:
http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=22&book=1389

وأما مختصر منهاج القاصدين ، فأفضل طبعاته فيما أعلم إلى الآن التي علق عليها الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط والشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط ، وقدم لها الأستاذ محمد أحمد دهمان ، وطبعت في مكتبة دار البيان - دمشق ، مع مؤسسة علوم القرآن - بيروت سنة 1978م /1398هـ . والله أعلم .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

للفائدة أخي الفاضل على المكتبة الوقفية نسخة جيدة من شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم ، وهي الطبعة المصرية القديمة ، وهي كما قلت جيدة لكن أجود منها نسخة حسن عباس التي سبق ذكرها في المشاركة السابقة ، تفضل :
http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=33&book=311

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=33&book=808

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

والسؤال عن أفضل طبعة أمر طيب
وبالنسبة لي لو استطعت حيازة جميع الطبعات لفعلت ..

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أشرف ونفع بك .
أرسلت لك رسالة على إميلك ، لا أدري وصلت أم لا ، أحسن الله إليك . الرسائل الخاصة غير مفعل عندك .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وصلت وصلك الله، وقد رددت عليها مساء أمس، فأرجو مراجعة بريدكم الإليكتروني ..

----------


## المهتدى بالله

*جزاكم الله خيراً اخوانى 

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...*

----------


## الرايه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم

المهتدى بالله

من أفضل شروح صحيح مسلم الموجودة 
شرح الحافظ النووي
رحمه الله تعالى

وبخصوص افضل طبعة لهذا الكتاب
أنقل لك كلام فضيلة الشيخ د.عبدالكريم الخضير

((شرح النووي على " صحيح مسلم " طبع بالمطبعة البهية المصرية في ثمانية عشر جزءًا في طباعة فاخرة, وهي صحيحة بالجملة, وهي لا تسلم من بعض الأخطاء كأي عمل بشري, لكنها طبعة جيدة. 
وقبلها طبع الكتاب في الهند مرارا في مجلدين وهي طبعات جيدة إلا أن التعامل لطلاب العلم فيه عسر لعدم معرفتهم بالخط الفارسي،

 وطبع بالمطبعة الكستلية بمصر وهي طبعة جيدة 

ثم طبع مرارا على حاشية إرشاد الساري ببولاق الخامسة والسادسة والسابعة والميمنية مرتين وكلها طبعات جيدة.))


-------

أما كتاب التذكرة للقرطبي
فكما ذكر الإخوة الكرام عن طبعة دار المنهاج المحققة
وقد قام المحقق بإخراج مختصر للتذكرة ابعد فيه الموضوع والضعيف ونحو ذلك وهي في مجلد واحد.

وقد ذكر الشيخ د.عبدالعزيز آل عبداللطيف أن كتاب العاقبة لـ عبدالحق الاشبيلي افضل واسلم من التذكرة .

-------

وأما كتاب مختصر منهاج القاصدين
فكما هو من عنوانه مختصر لـ منهاج القاصدين
ومنهاج القاصدين مختصر لـ إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي

ومؤلفه ليس هو ابن قدامه صاحب المغني والروضة .

والله أعلم

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

السِّراج الوهَّاج على مختصر صحيح مُسلم للحجاج

لصديق حسن خان ، وهو شرح لمختصر صحيح مُسلم للمُنذري ، طُبِعَ قديماً بالهند ثم صُوِّر وطُبِع أخيراً في قطر وهو شرحٌ جيِّد ونفيس وفيه مباحث لا توجد في شروح مسلم.


http://www.khudheir.com/ref/791

***********************



المُعلم بفوائد صحيح مُسلم 

مُؤلفه أبو عبد الله محمد بن علي التميمي المازري ، لم يقصد تأليف كتاب يقصد به شرح صحيح مُسلم ابتداءً ؛ لكنه في درسه لصحيح مُسلم يُثير بعض الفوائد والتعليقات ويُمليه على الطلبة أثناء قراءتهم عليه ، فلما فرغوا من القراءة عرضُوا عليه ما كتبُوهُ ، فنظر فيه وهذَّبَهُ فكان ذلك سبب تأليف هذا الكتاب ، وهو بداية انطلاقة لشرح صحيح مُسلم ، وبدأت الشروح بالظُّهُور في عصر المازري ولم يُعرف منها قبل ذلك ، فالمُعلم هو أقدم الشُّرُوح التِّي وصلتنا الآن من شروح صحيح مُسلم ، من منهج المازري في المُعلم إلا أنَّهُ لم يتعرَّض لشرح المُقدِّمة رغم أهمِّيَّتِها ؛ وإنَّما علَّق في مواطن ستَّة أو سبعة وهي مواطن يسيرة بالنِّسبة للمُقدِّمة ومما يمتاز صحيح مُسلم هذه المُقدِّمة النَّفيسة في عُلُوم الحديث ، لم يذكر المازري جميع الفوائد المُتعلِّقة بالأحاديث إنَّما اقتصر على نُكت يراها تحتاج إلى بيان في مجال الحديث روايةً ودراية ، وأكثر اهتمام المازري مُنصَبّ على الأحكام الفقهيَّة وتفسير الغريب واللُّغة ، ولم يلتزم المازري في تعليقاته ترتيب الأحاديث في صحيح مُسلم ، يُورد أحياناً الألفاظ المُختلفة بين رُواة الصَّحيح ، يُعنى بالمسائل الفقهيَّة ، يستنبط من الأحاديث مُباشرة ولا يُكثِر من ذكر أقوال الفُقهاء ، يهتم بمسائل العقيدة التي اشتملت عليها بعض الأحاديث ؛ لكن مع الأسف الشديد اعتمادُهُ على العقيدة من وِجهةِ نظر الأشاعرة ويرُدُّ على مُخالفيهم أيضاً ويأتي في المثال ما يُقرِّرُ ذلك ، ويُعنى بالمباحث اللُّغويَّة عِناية كبيرة ، والكتاب مطبُوع في ثلاثة أجزاء صغيرة ، بتحقيق محمد الشاذلي النيفر . 



http://www.khudheir.com/ref/794


**********************

التحرير في شرح صحيح مسلم

لـأبي عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل الأصفهاني ، ولم يصل إلينا هذا الشرح ؛ وإنما ينقل عنهُ النووي كثيراً ، وهو كتاب من خلال نقل النووي عنهُ كتابٌ نفيس وجيِّد . 

http://www.khudheir.com/ref/792


*****************

فتح المُلهم بشرح صحيح مُسلم

لـ شبير أحمد العُثماني ، وهو من المُعاصرين وشرحهُ شرحاً وافياً ؛ لكنَّهُ لم يكمُل ، وقام بتكملتِهِ وإنْ كان لم يتم بعد محمد تقي العُثماني ، هذا الشَّرح جيِّد في الجُملة ، وإنْ كان صاحِبُهُ مُعاصِراً . 

http://www.khudheir.com/ref/793

**********************


الشيخ عبدالكريم بن عبدالله الخضير حفظه الله .


المصدر موقع الشيخ :

http://www.khudheir.com/

----------


## ابو محمد الطائفي

البحر الثجاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج افضل من شرح النووي وغيره ل محمد علي الاثيوبي
مدرس بدار الحديث بمكة
طبع دار ابن الجوزي 
صدر منه عشر مجلدات ووممكن يل الخمسين خذه وادع ليه

----------


## نضال مشهود

للفائدة

----------


## المهتدى بالله

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى 
لكن انا بهذا الشكل احترت*

----------


## المقدسى

أفضل طبعات شرح مسلم كما يقول طلبة العلم هي الطبعة الموجودة في حاشية إرشاد السارى للقسطلانى 
ومن الطبعات الحديثة بالترتيب كالتالى :
1/ طبعة مؤسسة قرطبة 
2/ طبعة دار إبن رجب 
3/ طبعة دار المعرفة 
4/ طبعة إبن الهيثم 

والله أعلم ..

----------

